# My Illustrations



## chrisxrome (Sep 21, 2012)

Okay so, this is probably been my main hobby since guitar. For the past year I've been doing it almost too much and gotten okay at it to the point I get paid for commission work quite regularly now. This is just some of my stuff.

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m9dy68KeAK1rzpphpo1_1280.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m8o12neF4I1rzpphpo1_1280.jpg

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m83e33XmNw1qep3fno1_1280.jpg

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6asgmUuoY1rzpphpo1_1280.jpg

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m390ibPctX1qep3fno1_1280.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m390kvXs3x1qep3fno1_1280.jpg

http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m59dmoB1Zf1qeyjr0o1_1280.jpg


----------



## mphsc (Sep 21, 2012)

pics?


----------



## chrisxrome (Sep 21, 2012)

I didn't realise the pictures didn't work! This should have done it. Thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 22, 2012)

Dude, these are beautiful


----------



## chrisxrome (Sep 22, 2012)

Thanks a lot man!


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 24, 2012)

You're a very talented dude!


----------



## chrisxrome (Jun 25, 2013)

Been a while since I've used this properly. I'm not even a 7 string virgin anymore! Picked myself up a RGA-7 about a month ago and I love it dearly. But this is my illustration post and I've definitely progressed since I last put up some pictures on here... Check them out!

Fox dude

Hat trick rabbit thing

Melon Collie

Just a hand to be honest

Tea bear!

Thanks yo!


----------



## chrisxrome (Jun 25, 2013)

Oops one more sorry.

Bear sushi

Close up of another...


----------



## TheFashel12 (Jun 26, 2013)

I absolutely love your style !

Also what do you use to make these ? pastels


----------



## chrisxrome (Jun 26, 2013)

TheFashel12 said:


> I absolutely love your style !
> 
> Also what do you use to make these ? pastels



Thanks man! 

I use pens, charcoal and acrylic pants dude.


----------



## Kaickul (Jul 2, 2013)

I love your art, very unique in a sense.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 8, 2013)

Really dig your style, dude. Great work.


----------



## chrisxrome (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Winspear (Jul 12, 2013)

Really cool stuff!


----------



## chrisxrome (Aug 21, 2013)

For anyone who may be into cartoons as much as stringy women. Check it!

Adventure time

Present for a mate... He likes illegal things

Thing

EP cover design for a mates band!

Trading places

I don't post everything I do on here. Just ones I think you guys may like. Cheers for checking them out!


----------



## chrisxrome (Sep 25, 2013)

Been busy, not much time to do drawing things. But here's a little 8x5" banger. 
Charcoal, pen and acrylics on card

Black and white content


----------



## chrisxrome (Sep 30, 2013)

I like drawing hands so, yet again. Another. Using instead a real life shadow. 

Cut out action


----------



## chrisxrome (Nov 23, 2013)

Latest commission piece! Finished this last night. Bear riding bikes made 'o' bear bones!

Onto the next one.


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 13, 2013)

Finished this last night!

Finished with colour via photoshop and an aggravated state of mind.




Original pen drawing




Wahey!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 23, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## loqtrall (Dec 23, 2013)

I wish I were half as creative as you are, man. Really great work.


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 27, 2013)

Shawn said:


> Nice work!



Thanks, dude!


----------



## chrisxrome (Dec 27, 2013)

loqtrall said:


> I wish I were half as creative as you are, man. Really great work.



Thanks a lot, man


----------



## chrisxrome (Feb 3, 2014)

Got some new brushes and busted out this little banger. Acrylics on A5. Horse skull on human skeleton.




Little clothing company wanted this. Went alright like!

View attachment Dan.jpg


----------



## Anders Petersen (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow, you've got some skills!


----------



## patata (Feb 18, 2014)

Some very nice tattoo ideas right there.Totally dig it.
Do you make artwork for albums?


----------



## chrisxrome (Feb 20, 2014)

patata said:


> Some very nice tattoo ideas right there.Totally dig it.
> Do you make artwork for albums?



Thanks man!

I have done in the past. Something I want to do more of in this coming year!


----------



## chrisxrome (Feb 20, 2014)

Had a little A6 frame and wanted to fill it with summat quick. Took me about 2 hours altogether. Little flying skeleton dude. 

Acrylic and Micron pen on 250gsm acrylic card


----------



## chrisxrome (Feb 20, 2014)

Anders Petersen said:


> Wow, you've got some skills!



Thanks a lot, man!


----------



## patata (Feb 21, 2014)

Giving these a closer look,why do all these nipples look like macaroni?


----------



## chrisxrome (Feb 21, 2014)

Haha dude I don't know. Saggy nipples are kinda funny



patata said:


> Giving these a closer look,why do all these nipples look like macaroni?


----------



## chrisxrome (Apr 23, 2014)

Few recent pieces! 

Topcat for some clothing company. Acrylic on A5 - enjoyed this one




Little hour doodle in my sketchbook - just messin'




Another hour doodle. Little bit messy - bears are my favourite forever.


----------

